# Signature over printed name



## melzinser (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a few providers who use paper templates they complete at the time of the visit, and which are later scanned into the patient's electronic chart.  The question is: the provider's name is printed on the top of each page of each form, and they sign and date the last page.  Does the provider's name and credentials be printed underneath that signature line as well?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 11, 2011)

*Okay vs Best Practice*

Without seeing the ACTUAL form you are referencing, just based on your description, you are probably okay.

*BUT*  Best practice would be to have the printed name of the provider directly under the provider's signature.  Why?  Anything that makes the auditor have to take extra steps to get the information s/he needs is generally speaking not a good idea.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## melzinser (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, Tessa.  Nice to have a sensible reply that I can easily explain to my providers!


----------

